# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  عبد الهادي المجالي رئيسا لمجلس النواب في دورته الجديدة

## N_tarawneh

سرايا - عصام مبيضيين - نجح النائب المهندس عبد الهادي المجالي بالاحتفاظ برئاسة مجلس النواب لدورته الحاليه بعد حصوله على " 79 " صوتا مقابل " 22 " صوتا للنائب محمد الكوز و " 7 " أوراق تصويت فارغة " بلا " و ستوافيكم سرايا بتفاصيل الانتخابات الداخلية لمجلس النواب أولا بأول .
و قد ألقى النائب عبد الهادي المجالي النواب الذي صوتوا له و الذين لم يصوتوا و قال ان هذا الدعم هو الدافع له للعمل على وحدة مجلس النواب و ختم المجالي كلمته برفع أسمى آيات الولاء للعرش الهاشمي المفدى .
و قد قدم التهنئة لرئيس المجلس كل من رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي و منافسه محمد الكوز الذي قدم الشكر للكتلة التي رشحته رغم استثنائها في مجلس النواب و قد رفعت الجلسة الى الساعة الرابعة للغداء و سيتم بعد انعقادها انتخاب كل من النائب الاول و النائب الثاني لرئيس المجلس و المساعدين حيث من المتوقع ان يتم انتخاب اللجان اليوم على ان يتأجل انتخاب رؤساء اللجان الى الاسبوع المقبل
*نقلا ً عن سرايا نيوز ...*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا نادر على الموضوع الرائع 

يسلمووو يا صديقي

----------

